# Journeys in the kidding pen



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Journeys in full getting ready to push mode. Think pink!

And we have a storm brewing 🙄


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Journey!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! I hope the weather holds off


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

PINK! Blush, rose, fuchsia, salmon, coral...

Not sure how much that will work coming from me...mother of three sons and grandmother to 6 grandsons!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm wearing a pink shirt today! 😀

Here are all the pink things I could find:
💄🧠👚👛👝🐷🐽🦜🦑🐙🐖🌸🌺🌷🍧🧁🧼📍💗💓💞💕


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy kidding. BLUE BLUE BLUE (reverse phycology)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding! Come now, Journey. We need a few more boys. (Reverse psychology) And yes, good job getting ready to go with a storm on the way. You are really staying true to the doe code.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding! At least the storm will cover up that blue sky!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tein girls!!! Yahoo. Kimchis rep is saved lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oops..double pic again.sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baby one is already looking to eat..both healthy size.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awwwww! Congrats on your girls! I knew that reverse psychology would work!!! Lol They sure are adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not positive..but think both are polled 🤞


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on some girls! About time!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@happybleats congratulations     yay girls! Their sooo cute  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well Journey. You did your momma proud. Congratulations on your doelings


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I'm not positive..but think both are polled


Congratulations, so cute


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Just double adorable! Congratulations! With all the cute little aliens being born on here recentlyI really want some of my own, oh well, just some more waiting while everyone else cuddles their cutties. Oh, and i love the coloring on them. Fancy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww they are so adorable! Yay girls!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations! They’re adorable! I guess everyone’s pleas worked!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Too stinking cute!!! Congratulations! Tell Kimchi to remember what he did that time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm in love..they are so pretty 😍


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job Kimchi! You redeemed yourself spectacularly! Journey, you have gorgeous girls! Yay!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! Congrats on the gorgeous GIRLS!! 😍 🎉


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Chanceosunshine ..now these girls will be a challenge to let go lol. Got to be strong lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Next up and last to kid. Willa. Due the 14th.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

happybleats said:


> @Chanceosunshine ..now these girls will be a challenge to let go lol. Got to be strong lol


I was actually going to bring that up to you!!! I have to say that I fully back your decision either way and I admire your strength, but HOW can you NOT keep them??? Oh my goodness they are beautiful!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! I’m in love from way over here!! They look absolutely perfect. 💕 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The new twins are beautifully marked. Are they like the Buck? I dont remember seeing your Buck. I really like them. But Lamachas are so sweet to me. 💞💗


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is Kimchi. Hes a baby daddy lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh how gorgeous! @happybleats, good luck bringing yourself to sell them both lol.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Now I see where the color comes from! He's a cutie! Thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

These girls are so dang cute!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I love Fiona's nose! That little bit of pink is super unique, actually her whole face is super unique.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes a cutie.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I am I move with both! You NEED to keep them so I can see the grow up.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Still stunning! And they look so healthy! Think they're staying?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are stunning. You have such great looking goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Think they're staying?


Lol. I want to keep them both..but at this time I'm being strong and saying no lol. But tomorrow I may say yes 😅


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Lol. I want to keep them both..but at this time I'm being strong and saying no lol. But tomorrow I may say yes 😅


I don't blame you at all. And I really do respect your outlook on helping other get started. 
The temptation to keep them would be so strong, but I'm sure you had valid reasons for not keeping kids this year. Gotta keep your head in the game, I guess.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so cute! Argh those pretty colors! 😍

Not to tempt you, but if you were keeping one, which one would you keep at this point?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well since you aren't planning on keeping any I'll zip my lips... 🤐 They sure are cute though


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MellonFriend said:


> Not to tempt you, but if you were keeping one, which one would you keep at this point?


That's a hard one. I love them both!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re absolutely beautiful! I love their blue eyes! Just seals the deal for me!


----------

